# New games playable on Intel GMA 950



## mechqwert (Mar 3, 2006)

I recently got a ACER Notebook with the following specs:

Intel Duo Core (1.66Ghz),845 GM chipset
1 Gig DDR2 ram
15.4" widescreen 
60 gb ATA hdd

*What new games can i play on my system*( Half life 2, Doom,Quake 4, Splinter Cell:Caos theory, Prince of Persia....etc)
I am recently playing Serious Sam 2 ...and its running quite smoothly.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Would help you say which model you have 

Rule of thumb, notebooks are generally not made for gaming. If you give me the model number I can say wether it can hold up.


----------

